# Thread breaking using Brother PR600



## Kristine9889 (Jul 31, 2011)

I just bought a used brother PR600 and ran one of the sample images on the machine. The first thread went just fine, the second thread went for a few minutes then started breaking. After examining the thread, it is really tight at the front just before it goes into the needle. It is getting caught up on something but I can't figure out where it is getting stuck. Any ideas. I need to take it in for a tune-up but with the holidays it would be sitting in a shop waiting to be done until after the holidays so I want to play with it until after the holidays then take it in when I can get it back sooner.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Have you tried slackening off the thread tensioner?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Completely re-thread that needle making sure to pass around the tension disk correctly. In a lot of cases, the thread gets caught on the spring behind the cover on the front of the machine. Re-threading it will usually fix it.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

As well I would change the needles and the thread if it is old 
run the tension design several times to get it tuned up 
good luck 
Larry


----------



## mkeMike (Aug 15, 2011)

Also, is everything oiled well, especially the thread break mechanism? Our Highland machine causes massive breaking of threads when the thread break detectors get too dry. Bad thread is another major problem. If you switch threads from one position that works to another and your problem moves to the new needle, then you may have bad thread.

We bought some low priced thread on eBay and have lots of breaks. We bought Vista thread from Mesa and it's hit or miss on each spool. We have since moved to Isacord and now have no problems.


----------



## Kristine9889 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions. I will play with it some more. 

One of my favorite things about this industry is the willingness of others to help out someone they don't know. You are all awesome.


----------



## portabuddy (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a pe770. I know noting about embroidery I just decided to get into it. I got some threads off the net. I think they where velrose not polyester or cotton because that's what was recommended. Big mistake. Every 20 stitches it breaks. I switched to gutterman 100% polyester and I have zero problems the thread would only break every maybe 5 jobs. Not bad. Then I got some Coates and Clark. Good brand. Good quality. Crazy strong. But it would still break. 

As it turns out watching the machine when the thread would unwind and snag ever so slightly to make the spool jump up a little it would rip!

I was threading the machine wrong. I would thread it though the top bobbin winder guide first so the spool would spin and unwind upwards. This proved to be fatal. I watched the directions on the machine and realized that the thread should slide off the spool into the first position.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 29, 2012)

We have the same machine as you. This is how to fix the problem. 
1. make sure bobbin is thread is loose spins freely. 
2. see below did some details on where to check on your machine.


----------



## Limara (Aug 25, 2008)

Kristine9889 said:


> I just bought a used brother PR600 and ran one of the sample images on the machine. The first thread went just fine, the second thread went for a few minutes then started breaking. After examining the thread, it is really tight at the front just before it goes into the needle. It is getting caught up on something but I can't figure out where it is getting stuck. Any ideas. I need to take it in for a tune-up but with the holidays it would be sitting in a shop waiting to be done until after the holidays so I want to play with it until after the holidays then take it in when I can get it back sooner.


Sounds like its a threading error, incredibly easy to get it wrong, if re-threading does not help try that thread on another needle that you know is, I have had 2 cones of thread that just do not want to feed right with my pr600 that have worked fine on previous machines and the brother is sewing cheap threads that would do nothing but break on other machines!
if it does not work on another needle you have a spool that your machine does not like, its not even a particular brand that does it I dont know if the odd one is tighter wound.


----------

